# Add a leafs on front end of 7.3



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Probably been discussed before... I have a 2002 F250 with the 7.3. I want to put a set of add a leafs on the front end to level the truck out. What is the best set to go with? Really don't wanna replace the entire spring on each side. Any help or info is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

The add a leafs give a real stiff ride without the plow attached. I would change the springs. I have them on my 96 and will be replacing them after the season with new springs.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

FordFisherman;1419953 said:


> The add a leafs give a real stiff ride without the plow attached. I would change the springs. I have them on my 96 and will be replacing them after the season with new springs.


Thats just what I was going to say,the price for Ford front leafs are very reasonable.Theres 3 differnt ratings I thing 5200,5400 and 6000 lbs.With a Diesel and plow you want 6K for sure.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

My buddie just put an overload on his Ford a few weeks ago. I had a pair from a donor set of springs. It was the big curved one on top of the rear pack. He put it on the bottom with new center bolts. Truck rides great, doesn't squat and lifted it 2" or so. 

I went a different route and put on a set of front bags.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=127892


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I would recommend replacing the springs with "X" springs and doing the airbag route. You can pump up the bags with the plow and air them down when it is off. Whatever you do, don't put Timbrens on your truck. My brother unlawful ds that on his 01 with 5.4 and it is worst ride ever.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

I ordered a set of Tuff Country 2.5 leveling spring pack. And replacing the rear blocks with a 4 inch kit. Should be here next week. Will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

We just go to the local spring shop they add an extra leaf and the trucks sit nice and level. Dont really notice a difference in the ride


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

they make a gadget called a zero rate spring , basically its a 1" spring but its only 5 inches long that bolts to the bottom of the leaf pack that gives you 1 inch lift without changing your spring rate . some might think its a block which is a no no on a front end but since it bolts to the pack its more like a leaf with no ends . 

off road design makes it . called " zero rate' add a leaf . good for 1 inch lift .


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

I would skip adding a leaf and put bags in instead, much more bang for your buck.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Just finished the install of the 2.5 inch leveling kit spring pack from Tuff Country, and the 4 inch blocks installed in rear. Truck looks awesome and sits nice. Gotta get some rear shocks and an alignment tomorrow and all should be good. I will let everyone know how it rides. Took 4 hours on install on front and 2 hours on rear. Also undercoated and pulled the front 4x4 hubs apart and greased them in that time frame as well. Truck sits 1 inch taller in the rear than the front which looks real nice!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

What was the total cost? Lets see some pics...


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Total was 339.00 shipped. SD Truck Springs. How do I post pics?


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

New shocks in the rear and an alignment done! Drives beautiful! Nice firm feel over stock. Doesn't feel sloshy as it did before. Highly recommend this exact setup!


----------



## Mnpowerstroke99 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is the same kit I put on my truck about 7-8 yrs ago.It rides a little rougher but,looks great.With my plow on it rides real nice and only goes down 1" or so when I raise the plow.It made the truck actually look like 4X4. My 99' F-250 came with the 4" blocks in the rear so I didn't have change the blocks. If the front was any higher though I would have trouble get my Xtreme V A-frame level.


----------



## KC2LLW (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a 2002 with the 7.3, I put on a set of Timbren's seem to help when the plow is on and they were easy to put on and were like $150 for the set.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

My front leafs were a little tired anyways so this was a cure for that as well as the weight of the plow. Haven't put the plow on yet to test it out. So far so good though! Love the looks and the ride and the turning radius.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Has anyone purchased X springs lately and if so where?


----------



## doyles (Dec 26, 2010)

you couls probaly call the local spring shop or the ford dealer.
one other thought check ebay.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i had a set of X codes put on my 02 last year after the driver side spring snapped. total cost installed was $575 at perth amboy spring, in perth amboy new jersey.


----------

